# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Du lịch Đà Lạt mua gì làm quà?

## nguyetnt

Tại thị xã Bảo Lộc, có các danh trà như: Quốc Thái với nhãn hiệu con voi vàng, trà Đỗ Hữu; trà – cà phê Tâm Châu với mặt bằng rộng, cung cấp phục vụ lịch sự, có siêu thị trà - cà phê. Danh trà Trâm Anh có cách trang trí độc đáo, là điểm dừng chân của du khách trên đường Đà Lạt – TP.HCM


Atiso được trồng nhiều ở vùng ngoại ô Đà Lạt, đặc điểm của loại cây này là từ thân, rễ, lá, bông đều hữu dụng có tác dụng chữa các bệnh về gan mật, lợi tiểu. Hiện có nhiều cơ sở cùng tham gia sản xuất trà túi lọc – một sản phẩm phổ biến dùng trong các công sở Đà Lạt – Lâm Đồng nhưng quen thuộc nhất vẫn là của công ty CP dược y tế Lâm Đồng, Vĩnh Tiến, Ngọc Duy, Quảng Thái. Atiso được bán rộng rãi ở các điểm du lịch, chợ Đà Lạt, công viên Xuân Hương…

Một số địa chỉ

Trà cà phê Lễ Ký
Địa chỉ: 21 khu Hòa Bình, Đà lạt.
Điện thọai: (063) 831915

Trà cà phê Hoa Lâm
Địa chỉ: 49 – 51 Phan Bội Châu, Đà Lạt.
Điện thoại: (063) 825661

Trà Vĩnh Tiến
Địa chỉ: 39 – 41 Phạm Ngọc Thạch, Đà Lạt.
Điện thoại: (063) 821844

Trà Atisô Đất Việt
Địa chỉ: 1C Nguyễn Khuyến, Đà Lạt.
Điện thoại: (063) 822303

Đà Lạt có 3 loại mứt cơ bản được coi là đặc sản truyền thống gồm: mứt hồng, mứt mận và mứt đào.


Mứt hồng: Theo nhiều tài liệu thì cây hồng có nguồn gốc từ các nước Đông Bắc Á như Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Triều Tiên được du nhập vào Đà Lạt đã hơn 50 năm. Có 3 giống cơ bản được trồng là hồng giòn (ngọt), hồng chát và hống nước. Ngoài việc ăn tươi khi chin, hống còn được làm mứt. Có 3 loại mứt hồng tương ứng với 3 giống hồng và cao nhất là mứt hồng trứng.

Mứt Mận: Được du nhập vào Đà Lạt từ thập niên 30 do ông Louis Pierre nhập vào Việt Nam. Ban đầu được trồng ở Trại thực nghiệm Dankia sau đưa về trồng đại trà ở trong nhà vườn Đà Lạt. Các khu vực trồng nhiều là Trại Hầm, Trạm Hành, Trại Mát, Định An. Có 4 giống cơ bản là hồng Vân Nam xanh, Vân Nam đỏ, Mận Trại Hầm và mận Pháp. Giống như cây hồng, mận được làm mứt, rượu rất được du khách ưa chuộng

Dâu tây: Có 2 giống: Dâu địa phương (màu hồng nhạt) do người Pháp đưa vào từ đầu thế kỷ 20 và dâu Mỹ (màu đỏ sậm). Dâu được đóng trong hộp giấy bán cho du khách. Dâu được chế biến ra khá nhiều sản phẩm như mứt, siro dâu, rượu dâu, kẹo dâu.

 Địa chỉ mua mứt:

+ Lò mứt Kiều Giang
Địa chỉ: Số 223 Bis Mai Anh Đào(Đối diện khu du lịch Đồi Mộng Mơ).
Điện thoại: 063.826354.
Chuyên sản xuất kinh doanh các loại mứt đặc sản Đà Lạt, ngoài ra còn bán các loại thuốc quý hiếm. Đảm bảo chất lượng và vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm, giá phù hợp và ổn định.

+ Lò Atisô Thanh Uyên.
Địa chỉ: Số 125A Trần Quang Khải.
Điện thoại: 063.835065 - 0909 501 695.
Giá 10.000 - 50.000VNĐ/hộp 100 túi lọc.

+ Lò mứt - vườn dâu Phương Lan
Địa chỉ: Số 48 Phù Đổng Thiên Vương
Điện thoại: 063.826860 - 0918 313 490


Nguồn tourmiennam.com



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## h20love

bao giờ mới dc vào Đà Lạt nhỉ

----------


## lunas2

đã đi là pải mang quà về.. :cuoi:

----------


## hientran812

mình đặc biệt thích mứt hoa hồng ở đà lạt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hunterist

Dâu Đà Lạt ngon tuyệt ^^

----------

